# Florida Slot Car Racing - My Series - Race #3 Results



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Forty racers from all over Florida - and one from Savannah, Georgia - made the easy trip to *Richard Houston and Ron Delancey's Killer X Slot Car Raceway* in *Homosassa, Florida* on Saturday, May 10th and made up *79 entries.* 

Ron, Richard and Toni (I hope I spelled that right) had everything in tip-top condition and pulled tables out of thin air to accommodate the crowd.

Thank you to Bill Pinch (The Raceway.biz) and Pete Crawley (Crawley Distributing) for doing a great job of Race Directing. And, to Aaron Rothstein for lending a hand at the Tech table. You guys helped us keep everything on schedule.

Here are the results:

*Raceway Key* 
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
KXR = Killer X Raceway - Homosassa, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Leesburg, FL 
SCS = Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL 
TRB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL 


*Spec NASCAR - Novice Amateur Division*

1. Cody Abele - KXR - 169
2. Justin Litle - KXR - 169
3. Marty Stanley - KXR - 168
4. Ron Sanders - KXR - 165
5. Skip Armitage - MMR - 163
6. Danny Mayer - MMR - 159
7. Michael Wilson - JSG - 159
8. Michael Rigsby - SCS - 113

*It took 156 laps to make the Main*
9. Stuart Andrews - SCS - 155
10. JimYonkers - MMR - 152
11. Justin Branton - MMR - 151
12. Dan Litle - KXR - 148
13. Larry Ehrhardt - MMR - 145
14. Summer Crawley - None - 143
15. Shawn Wilson - JSG - 137
16. Steve Fugleberg - JSG - 134
17. Sam Dapena - MMR - 130
18. Jacob Austin - MMR - 129
19. Dan-O Allbritton - SCS - 122
20. Matt Sweat - MMR - 116
21. Gary Kreeger - MMR - 116
22. Eileen Jones - MMR - 102


*Spec NASCAR - Experienced Division*

1. Jason Burnside - JSG - 186
2. William Burnside - KXR - 183
3. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 182
4. Jeff Freitas - KXR - 179
5. Richard Houston - KXR - 175
6. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 172
7. Lewis Burnside, Jr. - JSG - 170
8. Henry Burnside - KXR - 167
9. Thomas Burnside - KXR - 152
10. Stu Marder - MMR - 136


*Expert NASCAR*

1. Jerimy Justice - JSG - 188
2. Adam Crawley - MMR - 181
3. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 179
4. Jason Burnside - JSG - 174
5. Richard Houston - KXR - 174
6. Terry Tawney - TRB - 173
7. William Burnside - KXR - 172
8. Thomas Burnside - KXR - 172
9. Jeff Freitas - KXR - 166
10. Marty Stanley - KXR - 166
11. Steve Fugleberg - JSG - 157
12. Dan-O Allbritton - SCS - 139
13. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 89


*GTP*

1. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 216
2. Terry Tawney - TRB - 209
3. Jason Burnside - JSG - 206
4. Jerimy Justice - JSG - 201
5. Justin Litle - KXR - 199
6. Ron Sanders - KXR - 185
7. Richard Houston - KXR - 185
8. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 127

*It took 182 laps to make the Main*
9. Stuart Andrews - SCS - 179
10. Dan Litle - KXR - 177
11. Justin Branton - MMR - 177
12. Danny Mayer - MMR - 175
13. Dan-O Allbritton - SCS - 174
14. Michael Wilson - JSG - 168
15. Stu Marder - MMR - 166
16. Steve Fugleberg - JSG - 165
17. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 165
18. Sam Dapena - MMR - 162
19. Marty Stanley - KXR - 162
20. Skip Armitage - MMR - 146
21. Jimmy Mitchell - KXR - 144
22. Cody Abele - KXR - 142
23. Nathan Fugleberg - JSG - 124
24. Jacob Austin - MMR - 110


*Box Stock 12/15*

1. Jason Burnside - JSG - 250
2. Rachel Crawley - MMR - 246
3. Summer Crawley - None - 245
4. William Burnside - KXR - 238
5. Stu Marder - MMR - 236
6. Adam Crawley - MMR - 236
7. Dan Litle - KXR - 175
8. Terry Tawney - TRB - 144
9. Thomas Burnside - KXR - 130
10. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 7


Thank you to all of the racers for making it a very smooth day. And to the Track owners for encouraging your customers to come race.

Then next series race is *Saturday, June 14th* at *Bill Pinch's The Raceway.biz* in Melbourne, Florida.


----------

